# How & where to upload my company logo to convert it into SSL (HTTPS) secure image ?



## AYeo (Oct 28, 2008)

*How & where to upload my company logo to convert it into SSL (HTTPS) secure image ?*

:wave:
Can I get any tips on :
How & where to upload my company logo to convert it into SSL (HTTPS) secure image ? 

I have created ssl certificate, can you use it in many ways ie. upload my pricelist and customer information separately ? Which part of the ssl certificate do I paste onto my index.htm and where ? :4-dontkno

sorry i have read various site and it got me more confuse ! 
I have just started a friend's website in May and is now uploading shopping cart ... I am so new to this and is learning as i go along... :wink:

thank you kindly for any help or tips ray:
alise


----------

